# iframe - Anker - IE



## PatrickNie (22. August 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

auf meiner Webseite habe ich ein iframe, indem mehrere Anker angelegt sind. Wenn man auf der Webseite einen Link anklickt, so soll in dem iframe auf den Anker gagangen werden. Dies passiert auch sowohl im IE als auch im NC. Im IE springt jedoch die ganze Seite nach unten, damit der Anker des iframes möglichst hoch auf der Seite ist. Das soll eigentlich nicht passieren. Im NC funktioniert es so wie es sein soll. 
Weiß jemand woran das liegt bzw. wie man das im IE unterdrücken kann.

Vielen Dank schon mal,
Patrick


----------



## Fabian H (22. August 2003)

Hm, bei mir tritt das Problem nicht auf:

```
<html>
<body>

<a href="longtext.html#einanker" target="if">Klick</a>

<iframe name="if" src="longtext.html"></iframe>

</body>
</html>
```
Und in _longtext.html_ befindet sich ein langer Text und der Anker _einanker_.
Sowohl IE also auch Mozilla springen korrekt zum Anker.


----------



## PatrickNie (25. August 2003)

Hallo,
vielen Dank für die Antwort. Aber an die richtige Stelle im Iframe springt er bei mir
auch, das ist nicht das Problem. Im IE springt der rest der Seite (also die, die den iframe umschließt) auch hoch, obwohl sie das nicht soll.

Gruß,
Patrick


----------



## Fabian H (25. August 2003)

Rufst du den Anker über ein JavaScript per Link auf, dessen href-Attribut ein einfaches # ist?


----------



## PatrickNie (26. August 2003)

Hi !

etwas anders als dein Beispiel ist es zwar doch, aber ich rufe es eigentlich genau so auf, nur dass ich den Link direkt am Dateinamen habe. Dieser Link wird automatisch generiert, je nachdem welches Bild man im Iframe anklickt. Dieser Iframe ist allerdings wiederum in einem anderen Frame. Hier ist mal ein Aufruf eines Ankers : 
<iframe src="result.shtml#<sp_systemvalue name=system.article_id>" width="128" id="thumbs" name="thumbs" scrolling="auto" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0" marginleft="0" marginright="0" frameborder="0" border="0">

Das Problem ist allerdings wirklich schwer nachzuvollziehen ;o)

Gruß,
Patrick


----------



## SilentWarrior (26. August 2003)

> Das Problem ist allerdings wirklich schwer nachzuvollziehen


Da hast du allerdings recht.  Am besten wäre es wohl, wenn du die Seite hochlädst, damit wir sie uns in Ruhe anschauen können.


----------



## PatrickNie (29. August 2003)

Hallo,
das Problem hab ich mittlerweile anders gelöst bzw. nicht gelöst.
Die Seite um dem iframe herum ist jetzt halt kürzer und kann nicht
mehr runterscrollen ;o)
Naja, trotzdem danke !

Gruß,
Patrick


----------



## samsarajunge (16. September 2003)

*gleiches problem*

hallo zusammen,
ich hab das gleiche problem nur in einer anderen ausführung:

bei mir scrollt auch die ganze seite mit, wenn ich einen anker verlinke.
allerdings ist es bei mir in einem forum, dass auf php basiert!?

danke schonmal im vorraus für die gedanken
moppel

p.s.: http://www.samsara-rockt.de/index_main.php?id=forum (ich hab die anker funktion wieder rausgenommen, weil das blöd war, wenn immer die ganze seite scrollt...)


----------

